# Pre-Paid Sim Cards, 3G coverage



## jojoxxr

I have been using an AIS micro sim package for my unlocked iPhone for the last 2 weeks in Bangkok. I purchased 1GB of 3G and a certain amount of phone calls for the month. I don't recall the exact figures. The phone call reception was ok, however, the 3G Internet service was basically non existent. 
While the 3G icon was visible most of the time, whenever I would try to search on the net or use the map the 3G icon would be replaced with an E icon. I would honestly say that from 14 days maybe 4 days at most I would have 3G access and as per usual when I didn't really need.
My Thai girlfriend made phone calls to AIS and we also visited an AIS store only to be told that the 3G network doesn't cover all areas and that I have already used 900meg and have about 100meg remaining. I thought the Ploen Chit and Silom areas would be covered by AIS 3G. 
I will try DTAC next and see how things go but it would be interesting to hear how others have experienced pre paid smart sims.


----------



## Newforestcat

Please go on phone providers' websites to check coverage. I have been using Truemove H on my iPad since last Xmas. It works the best comparing to laptops or Archos 3G tablet. My hubby's iPhone4 S was fine, too. AIS SIM worked OK for me in some areas only.

If you subscribe to Skype and only call from Skype (£9 PM, unlimited for Thai and USA landlines and mobiles; Unlimited World package), you can reduce your mobile costs by going to Truemove and ask for a SIM for laptop. You can break it gently into a micro SIM with bare hand. Unlimited usage including WiFi is from approx 790-850 Baht PM. The best thing is that there is no other charge! I have been doing this for months! 

This means, without paid Skype subscription, you can only Skype for free to other Skype users and receive calls thru your iPhone.


----------



## jojoxxr

Thanks for your advice, I will look into true move sims today.


----------



## JustChris

Worked fine in Bangkok and where I live in Chiang Mai on my Samsung, never had a problem. I just read an article that iphone is switching to Google Maps because of trouble with the apple program. Have a look at this it may help. 

Google Maps adds Street View to Mobile Browsers, aiding Apple Maps users


----------



## jojoxxr

Interesting article, thanks for that. 
I've decided to give DTAC a go as opposed to TRUE because I wanted phone calls and 3G. They have a prepaid package for 1 gig of 3G for 7 days at 199 Baht and it is working just fine for me around the Bangkok city areas. The only thing you need to do is add phone call credit and also get the sim cut down to micro size. 
MBK mobile phone centre helped me sort everything out.
Thanks also for the advice from the people on this forum.


----------



## Song_Si

*Mobile phone rates under 1b per minute*

*Mobile calls capped at B 0.99/minute*
2/01/2013

*All domestic mobile phone calls made from Jan 1, 2013 are regulated by law to a maximum rate of 99 satang/minute, the Office of the National Broadcasting and Telecommunication Commission (NBTC) announced on Wednesday.
*
NBTC commissioner Pravit Leesatapornwongsa, said that according to the regulation on maximum call charges for cell phones issued in 2012, service providers in Thailand could no longer charge more than 99 satang/minute.

"Starting from Jan 1, all mobile phone service providers cannot charge customers more than 99 satang/minute. Operators can still offer promotion packages, but when it is calculated per minute, it must not exceed the capped rate,'' said Mr Pravit.


----------



## joseph44

First of all, there is no 3G in Thailand. 
At the moment the 3G provider is in process with AIS, Dtac and True and a bidding process. It's all about money and AFAIK a new bidding process will be started in a few months. 

IF there is any 3G reception, it will be near Vientiane (Laos); they offer 3G for years now. A 3G icon in your display? A provider can put everything in your display, but what you actually get is GPRS!!

I have a tablet and a netsim from AIS; they promise me 3G with speeds UP TO 7 Mb, but the 3G is actually 2.75G and the speed is most of the time 0.5Mb and sometimes even 2Kb.........phoning 1175 (AIS call center) will only result in the dumm answer: "Sirrrr, many people use internet now!!"


----------



## Song_Si

^ from yesterday's Bangkok Post - still waiting!



> 2 January 2013
> *Third-generation (3G) mobile service deployment could be a welcome New Year gift for Thai people _ and is being touted as the key driver of continous solid growth of the telecom industry.*
> 
> After gathering dust on the shelf for years, Thailand's 3G auction finally took off, with commercial service by the operators expected in the second quarter of 2013.
> more


----------



## united954

joseph44 said:


> A provider can put everything in your display, but what you actually get is GPRS!!


Its not totally true that an operator can display what ever they like on a mobile phone screen. I work for an Mobile vendor and most of the time we decide what we put on the screen. The phone can determine if there is 3G or 2G service and what service it is being provided. It will then display this to the user. 



joseph44 said:


> First of all, there is no 3G in Thailand.
> At the moment the 3G provider is in process with AIS, Dtac and True and a bidding process. It's all about money and AFAIK a new bidding process will be started in a few months.


I just did a scan with my phone and yes there is 3G service in BKK tonight at least. True provide it at 850Mhz at least where i am. On my phone I have access to information that most users wont, i can tell you the exact cell and frequency i am using.




joseph44 said:


> I have a tablet and a netsim from AIS; they promise me 3G with speeds UP TO 7 Mb, but the 3G is actually 2.75G and the speed is most of the time 0.5Mb and sometimes even 2Kb.........phoning 1175 (AIS call center) will only result in the dumm answer: "Sirrrr, many people use internet now!!"


This is actually probably the most true worst thing. Operators typically advertise their max speed subject to regulations and advertisement restrictions. I would guess that is the max speed in a cell with no other users with perfect radio conditions with a phone that supports that theoretical rate as well. So customer service is right, more people that use the data in the cell the less you will get. Also if there are voice calls being handled in the cell the max data rate will drop. So dont blame all those other data users, it could be a bunch of people making phone calls. And don't forget your device also has to support the coding schemes that the operator provides as well, else you will never get what they advertise even if you are the only person in the cell.

My advice is all operators are as bad as each other. Find one that works for you and stay with them.


----------



## Song_Si

*AIS 3G coverage*

*AIS promises 50 pct 3G coverage by March*

18 Jan 2013

*Advanced Info Service (AIS) has set an ambitious goal of accelerating its new third-generation (3G) network roll-out and covering half the population in the first quarter under a budget of 13 billion baht.*

The country's biggest mobile operator is also determined to expand 3G service on the 2.1-gigahertz frequency (under a new licensing agreement) to cover 80% of the population within a year.

"We plan a commercial launch of our 3G 2.1-GHz service under the AIS 3G brand by May, with at least 3,000 base stations in Bangkok and 18 major provinces," said chief executive Wichian Mektrakarn.

Target customers are the existing 4 million using AIS's 3G 900-megahertz service, he said.

The company has 39 million subscribers in all. It wants to make 3G service affordable to the mass market by offering low-cost devices bundled with a variety of tariff plans.

The strategy is aimed at persuading AIS's existing 30 million 2G users to switch to the 3G network.

more


----------



## Richard Gere

I am looking for an online site to purchase prepaid phone cards that can call from japan and jordan to the US at a reasonable rate. I am also wondering if there is any difference between the different phone cards and calling cards in terms of quality or are they just all the same. Any information on this would be helpful!


----------



## R2D2

jojoxxr said:


> I have been using an AIS micro sim package for my unlocked iPhone for the last 2 weeks in Bangkok. I purchased 1GB of 3G and a certain amount of phone calls for the month. I don't recall the exact figures. The phone call reception was ok, however, the 3G Internet service was basically non existent.
> While the 3G icon was visible most of the time, whenever I would try to search on the net or use the map the 3G icon would be replaced with an E icon. I would honestly say that from 14 days maybe 4 days at most I would have 3G access and as per usual when I didn't really need.
> My Thai girlfriend made phone calls to AIS and we also visited an AIS store only to be told that the 3G network doesn't cover all areas and that I have already used 900meg and have about 100meg remaining. I thought the Ploen Chit and Silom areas would be covered by AIS 3G.
> I will try DTAC next and see how things go but it would be interesting to hear how others have experienced pre paid smart sims.


Dtac has very good service and u can get unlimited internet for 399bhat


----------



## Trajanus

yep I just got back and the DTAC or Happy service was great. My iphone4 said 3G all over BKK and I was using google maps a bunch. I even got 3G coverage in. Kanchanburi


----------

